# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Om het uur plassen

## michiels

aan leontien;hallo ik heb een vervelend probleem.ik moet om het uur plassen.wat zou ik hier aan kunnen doen?verder voel ik mij normaal.graag advies hierover. bijvoorbaat dank.groetjes michiels.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Michiels, 

Heb je hierbij ook last van de blaas tijdens het plassen?
Ik zou je adviseren even een bezoekje te brengen aan de huisarts, het kan zijn dat je een blaasontsteking hebt en daardoor veel moet plassen. Je kunt namelijk ook een blaasontsteking hebben zonder pijn bij het plassen o.i.d. Eventjes laten checken dus!

----------

